# Making an "S" curve w/ a box bit



## carverman (Jun 3, 2012)

Hellooo All,

I have a project in mind in which I wish to make a recessed "S" curve into a large panel using a 3/4" box bit. I hoping to get some input on a jig I can use multiple times.

This is my first posting and I doubt it will be my last. I have already learned much from the posting I seen. Thanks.
Ted


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The eaiest way is to follow a form either using a guide bushing or a guide bearing. Most core box bits don't come with guide bearings but, depending on which size bit you use, you can add a bearing that has the right size hole for your bit shank and equal to diameter of the bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

carverman said:


> Hellooo All,
> 
> I have a project in mind in which I wish to make a recessed "S" curve into a large panel using a 3/4" box bit. I hoping to get some input on a jig I can use multiple times.
> 
> ...


Hi Ted - Welcome to the forum
I'm not sure what you mean by a "box bit". Just to make sure we get on the same page, can you post a picture? If you're talking about a core box either guide bushings or shank mounted bearings would follow a template for you. I prefer guide bushings but you will need to adjust your template to accomodate the offset between the guide bushing and bit diameters. With a bearing, you will need to offset your template a distance equal to the bit radius from the desired centerline of your design.


----------



## carverman (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes I do mean to say it is a core box bit. The bushing guides are a great idea. I have a machinist friend who can make one to order. 
Any suggestions for a jig that would work best as a bushing guide?
Slotted? Open edged? 
(not sure of the correct terminology)
This is for a 3ft long "S" curve.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

1/4 to 3/8 mdf would work fine for a bearing and possibly the guide bush depending on the length of the projection of the bushing (there are long ones and short ones- most are short). Along the edge would be easier. As for the pattern, you can get someone with a CAD program to draw it for you and then print it and glue it on your jig material, then cut it out. You could also join enough sheets of graph paper together and draw it yourself then do the same thing.


----------



## carverman (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to hitting the shop tomorrow to use the great hints, tips, and ideas. Thanks.


----------

